# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ervaringen met een septal button gezocht!

## toselien

Een septal button wordt in een gat in het neustussenschot geplaatst. Vanwege het gebruik van (door de huisarts voorgeschreven) neusspray ontstond bij mij enkele jaren geleden zo'n gat. Dit is hinderlijk en geeft nogal wat problemen. Volgens de KNO-arts die ik destijds raadplaagde, was het lastig te reparen en ik zou ik er nog een aantal problemen bij krijgen. Dit klonk niet hoopgevend, waardoor ik afzag van behandeling. 
Een kennisje van mij, dat zelf in een ziekenhuis werkt, raadde mij aan naar één van de nieuwe (jongere) KNO-artsen in haar ziekenhuis te gaan voor een second-opinion.
Mijn vragen aan jullie zijn: 
- wie heeft zo'n plug/button en hoe is je ervaring ermee ? 
- was het een eenvoudige ingreep (dagbehandeling) ? 
- is het een verbetering en is het aan te raden ? 
- of kreeg je er juist nog een probleem bij ?
Alvast bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## prutsnut

hoi hoi
ik ben ook op zoek naar reacties v mensen die een septal button/ neus button hebben. vanmiddag zijn we bij de kno arts geweest en mijn man krijgt nu ook zo'n button, maar ik kan er niets over verder niets over vinden dan alleen hoe het geplaatst word.

bvd

----------


## maxfan

Hallo,

ik heb jaren op grote hoogte gewoont en gewerkt in de droge lucht in de alpen, hierdoor kreeg ik veel korstvorming in mijn neus. en heb met verschillende zalfjes dit proberen weer goed te krijgen, maar dit is dus nooit gelukt, ik heb hier 10 jaar mee rond gelopen. en van de een op de andere dag kwam ik er achter dat ik een gat in mijn neusschot had gekregen. Hier heb ik ook weer 2 jaar mee rond gelopen, en ben er toen achter gekomen dat het gat groter werd, en dat de kans vrij groot was dat ik op een bepaald moment een zadelneus kon krijgen. (zoek maar op, dat wil je niet)
2 maanden geleden is er een button geplaatst. De enige fout die ik gemaakt heb is dat ik het niet eerder heb laten doen. Want vanaf dag 1! na plaatsing was de korstvorming weg! De plaatsing doet geen pijn en was in 5 minuten gebeurt. De eerste weken was het een beetje pijnlijk bij aanraking van mijn neus, en neus snuiten. Maar dat is echt alles.
Ik krijg meer lucht bij het ademen en de korstvorming is 100% weg. Natuurlijk is het beter zonder gat en zonder button, maar als je het gat in je neusschot hebt, ben je gek als je het niet doet, En hoe eerder hoe beter.

Ik zou het op prijs stellen als jullie je ervaringen ook even posten. Ben nu natuurlijk wel benieuwd of jullie dezelfde ervaring hebben straks.

Succes Groeten Maxfan

----------


## prutsnut

Hoi maxfan,

Nou geweldig zeg dat het jou zo goed heeft gedaan! Als de kno arts de button bij mijn man heeft geplaatst, zal ik zeker zijn ervaring met de button plaatsen. Hij is nu erg enthousiast en wil het liever vandaag nog dan morgen!

Bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## prutsnut

mijn man heeft vorige week zo'n septal button laten plaatsen. het ging onder plaatselijke verdoving, door tampons in zijn neus met een verdovend goedje.

hij heeft er totaal geen last van qua pijn, het enige wat hij nu ( nog) heeft is een snotterige neus.
over 6 weken moet hij terug voor controle. hij snurkt nu ook een stuk minder, ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat ook daarmee te maken heeft, maar dat is weer een plus puntje voor mij  :Wink: 

nu dus even kijken hoe hij het ervaart op langere termijn.

alvast fijne feestdagen!

----------

